# Kayak Rack Advice



## Jamyues (12 mo ago)

I'm looking for feedback/pros and cons on different types of kayak storage racks, such as the RAD Sportz 1006 vs Sparehand Freestanding Dual Storage Rack.
I have a StoreYourBoard 2 Kayak Ceiling Rack of a camper shell on a Tacoma. We also have a '10 Outback with factory crossbars.
My boat is a LL Remix 79.
Any input/feedback is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rkinarov (12 mo ago)

Seems to me like these RAD Sportz 1006 and Sparehand Freestanding Dual Storage Rack both is good for boat... and takes a lot of room on your rack and makes it harder to carry many boats.


----------

